# MacBook Pro et iPad volé



## Yas1233 (27 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur le site. Donc je me présente Yas, 40 ans, J’ai un Mac et un iPad qui ont été volé vendredi matin.
Je viens solliciter votre aide car il y a quand même des pistes car la personne a été prise en flagrant délit mais malheureusement elle a été un peu trop rapide pour moi et la police.
En effet à 9h20 vendredi matin la personne m’a volé mon iPad est mon Mac. Pendant 20 minutes j’ai pu localiser la personne et transmettre les informations à la police malheureusement comme la personne avait un temps d’avance elle a échappé de peu.
À 9h40 je pense que le voleur éteint l’iPad car il n’est plus localisables donc il ne devient plus possible de suivre sa trace.
 Nous avons passé près de la journée à tourner autour du lieu car il y a de fortes chances que la personne habite à quelques mètres. En effet selon plusieurs personnes ils auraient aperçu une personne qui correspond à la description.
À 18h alors que j’étais tout proche du dernier lieu localiser l’iPad refaire rapidement surface sur mon application Localiser sur mon iPhone. Je contacte immédiatement la police et un proche qui se rende sur place la localisation étant très précise à 5-10 m de marche d’erreur nous n’avons pas réussi à retrouver l’iPad bien que l’emplacement n’était pas indiqué dans un immeuble mais sur une route avec presque impossibilité de cachette possible.
 Nous avons cherché pendant près d’une heure et demi la tablette sans la trouver chose qui me semble un vraisemblable tellement cela aurait dû être facile. À 19h la tablette est indiqué à 20 m plus loin et pareil nous passons près d’une heure à la chercher sans rien trouvé.  Bien que la tablette soit toujours localiser sur l’application localiser je regarde aussi en parallèle directement sur le site iCloud et là l’appareil est hors-ligne et aucune information possible.
Dégoûté énerver en rien trouvé nous devons donc abandonner et quitter les lieux mais je continue à regarder l’application très régulièrement.  À ma grande surprise à 21h je vois sur mon application localiser que la tablette se trouve maintenant à 300 mètres du lieu de la dernière localisation. Malheureusement je ne suis pas très loin mais je décide de rien faire en pensant qu’il s’agit peut-être d’un bug informatique tellement la première fois aurait dû être facile à trouver. Puis à 23h du matin samedi, la localisation de la tablette revient proche du lieu de la dernière localisation à 9h40 et localisés dans des bâtiments où aurais vu certaines personnes la personne correspondre au profil rentré en courant avant que la police immédiatement après.
Au moment où j’écris la tablette est encore localisé à cet endroit en disant qu’il a vu pour la dernière fois à 4h samedi matin.
Est-ce que quelqu’un aurait une idée de ce qui pourrait bien se passer ? Existe-t-il des bugs informatiques liés à la géolocalisation d’Apple ? Si ça n’est pas le cas est-il sûre à cent pour cent que la tablette se trouve bien sur ce lieu à ce moment indiqué ?
Merci d’avance pour votre aide


----------



## ericse (28 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Ton iPad est en 4G ou WiFi seulement ?
Le appareils sans SIM n'ont ni GPS, ni réseau, ils doivent compter sur un autre appareil pour les signaler, c'est très imprécis.


----------



## Yas1233 (28 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ton iPad est en 4G ou WiFi seulement ?
> Le appareils sans SIM n'ont ni GPS, ni réseau, ils doivent compter sur un autre appareil pour les signaler, c'est très imprécis.


Uniquement en wi-fi.
Quand tu dis ils doivent compter sur un autre appareil pour les signaler. Est-ce que tu parles de la nouvelle technologie qui est sorti il y a peu de temps et qui permettrait aux appareils éteints de pouvoir signaler une position lorsqu’il y a un autre appareil Apple à proximité ?
Si c’est le cas j’ai testé moi-même avec plusieurs appareils mais ça ne fonctionne pas !
J’ai aussi contacter Apple et mon interlocuteur n’avait aucune connaissance de cette information bien que cela soit spécifié sur le site d’Apple!
Au final je suis complètement perdu je ne sais pas si l’appareil a réellement été déplacé de près de 300 mètres ou si cela est plus ou moins un bug
J’espère qu’il y aura quelques spécialistes de la géolocalisation qui pourraient me donner plus d’informations


----------



## ericse (28 Juin 2021)

Yas1233 a dit:


> J’espère qu’il y aura quelques spécialistes de la géolocalisation qui pourraient me donner plus d’informations


La fonction "Find My" est supposée utiliser le bluetooth pour se signaler auprès d'un iPhone passant à proximité, c'est forcément imprécis dans le temps et l'espace.


----------

